# TRUE restoration tip please!



## doctord (Jun 22, 2012)

We've decided that there were 2 painted stripes, one larger than the other, running along the beltline of a 1967 GTO... BUT, WHAT WERE THE DIMENSIONS OF, AND SPACE BETWEEN, THESE LINES? HELP!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The stripes were an option....I will try to find the info on them...it will take a couple days. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the stripes were on "most" '67's. About a 1/16" stripe on top and a 3/16" stripe below, give or take, with about 1/8" between the two. But I'm ball-parking..for the real facts, go to performanceyears forums, where this subject has been discussed and photos posted. Good luck.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

assembly manual and gto restoration guide has specs.


----------

